# Long County, Big Bog Hunting Club Expanded and Looking for 3 Members



## HDDyna06 (Jan 13, 2014)

TTT


***** UPDATE*********  BBHC HAS ACQUIRED MORE ACREAGE AND IS LOOKING FOR 3 MEMBERS FOR THE 2015 - 2016 SEASON***********UPDATE**********************


Big Bog Hunting Club, Long County, Ga. has expanded and is looking for 3 members for the 2015-2016 Season. Located 8 miles north of Ludowici, east of GA Hwy 57 and US 301. 25 members at $1300 for family membership with 7300 acres.  1 - 25 year planted pine w/ scattered hardwoods and seasonal drains. Deer, turkey, hogs, and small game. The Bog holds water where some Mallards and Woodies have been taken but not boat accessible. 2 Bucks, 6 Doe, and 3 Gobblers with no limit on hogs per membership. Camp has running water and electric, RV hookups, covered skinning rack w/ counter and sinks, covered picnic pavilion. Outhouse w/ hot water, shower, toilet, sink. 1 Private area per member w/ 200yd radius on the 4,966 ac tract. Pin Board System for all other acreage. Excellent Road system requiring only 2wd w/ gated access throughout the property. The 2050+ac tract is approximately 3 miles away and is surrounded by Private Owners and Federal Land. ATVs allowed on main roads or to RETRIEVE game. 2 camper spots remaining at $200 per year. Thanks for looking, best of luck w/ what your looking for and SUPPORT THE TROOPs.  (912-210-6874)

Google - http://bigboghuntinclub.webs.com




Roy

912-210-6874


ttt


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 15, 2014)

Lowest hunting pressure I've ever seen on a club! First time in my life I joined a club 3 years in a row. For me, that says a lot.


----------



## 1jeds (Jan 16, 2014)

PM sent, very interested


----------



## HDDyna06 (Jan 16, 2014)

*PMs Returned*

I have returned all PMs as of this post.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## budmccarroll (Jan 16, 2014)

Interested, pm sent


----------



## huntingonthefly (May 7, 2015)

The waiting list is not that long iff'n u want to get on it. Club is still growing.


----------



## HDDyna06 (May 28, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Tideup (Jun 2, 2015)

I joined this club last year and I found it to be a great club. There is a lot of game,  a lot of elbow room and good members.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Jul 17, 2015)

*BBHC Update*

2 slots left. 


TTT


----------

